# Headlight does not go on



## DanGrey (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello DIYchatroom,

My 2003 jeep's low beams do not go on. But the high beams are fine.
Does it have to do with a bad sensor or something to do with the Daytime Light Relay? thanks


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Could be, but I suspect that your headlight switch bypasses the daytime running lights function, so I would start with the obvious, or simple things, before moving too far beyond the basics. Since both low beams are not functioning, it seems unlikely that it is the bulbs themselves, but I would start there nevertheless. Check to see if you have voltage at the sockets. If you do (have voltage at the sockets), obviously, replace the bulbs, but assuming that you do not, I would follow the wires back to where they merge, and do a visual inspection for any physical damage. If you do find physical damage, disconnect the negative cable from your battery, then untape the loom, and see if any wires are broken. Going any farther will probably require a manual (unless you already know where your relays are located) and a volt meter or 12 volt test light, both of which you should be able to purchase from your local auto parts store. To diagnose this, you would locate the relay, identify the correct terminals, and see if this is where your problem originates. How far you will be able to go beyond this depends on your skills, but I would not hesitate taking it to a dealer for diagnosis at this point, as the problem could just as well be in the ignition switch, headlight switch, or other device that is going to be a dealer only item anyway.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i seem to remember hearing about this being a common problem. it's more than likely a bad switch. Try swithching as slow as possible between hi beams and low, have someone watch from up front to see if there is a splict second when both high's and lows are on during transition, if so you'll know it's more than likely a faulty switch.

if you slowly switch from high to low several times and it is a bad switch, you might be able to get the low beams to come on some times, even with a bad switch


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Didnt read everything above but check it may be a bad fuse. You typically have a high beam fuse and low beam fuse.


----------



## sam floor (Jun 27, 2009)

Sounds like the dimmer switch.


----------



## DanGrey (Oct 22, 2010)

I really appreciate your reply buddies.. Hey _DexterII_, I ask the dealer and he said that it's the switch that has been malfunctioning.. And then I remember my kid the other day playing with the switch.. Maybe it just gave up on him. So we tried first checking the hi beams and the low. And it happened as _Mr Chips_ said. So it was confirmed that its really about switch. So at the end of the day, I replaced the switch.. Checked also the fuse and wiring system to make everything work well.. Thanks Great fellas! :thumbup:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Nope it’s the bulb. Replace the bulb and you will be fine…


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

epson said:


> Nope it’s the bulb. Replace the bulb and you will be fine…


I would think it highly unlikely that BOTH lows beams would burn out as the same time. The poster states that both lows are non functioning.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

True, I must have read his post to fast and only thought it was one light hence just one bulb… I guess it was the switch after all.


----------

